# Around the World Golf



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Golf in the USA is big as many towns and cities have courses within miles. I know South Africa is a big golf country too because I know of several South Africans who play golf as much as they can. I am wondering of other countries that put golf ahead of other sports because year by year golf is becoming a more popular. They should make golf a olympic sport because it is more of a united team sport then say Curling.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Golf*

I really thought golf was only thing that most american's did. I just thought they got involved, from american people. It comes to me that it should be loved world round.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

Participation wise, I think that golf will be up there in England and Scotland


----------

